# DIY: tank divider



## shadwone (Jan 6, 2009)

I am looking to make my own tank divider with a 24x24 piece of glass but I am looking for the suction cups. Does anyone know where I can pick these up? A pic has been included


----------



## xbacala (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't know your location. Here is 2 locations I know they have it:

- Dragon Aquarium: Mississauga (China town - 888 Dundas Street East, Mississauga)
- Golden Garden Pet Shop: 4779 Steeles Ave. E, Scarborough, M1V 4S5


----------



## shadwone (Jan 6, 2009)

will check those out...i am in gta area


----------

